# Nine words women use



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

NINE WORDS WOMEN USE

(1) Fine: This is the word women use to end an argument when they are
right and you need to shut up.

(2) Five Minutes: If she is getting dressed, this means a half an hour.
Five minutes is only five minutes if you have just been given five more
minutes to watch the game before helping around the house.

(3) Nothing: This is the calm before the storm. This means something,
and you should be on your toes. Arguments that begin with nothing
usually end in fine.

(4) Go Ahead: This is a dare, not permission. Don't Do It!

(5) Loud Sigh: This is actually a word, but is a non-verbal statement
often misunderstood by men. A loud sigh means she thinks you are an
idiot and wonders why she is wasting her time standing here and arguing
with you about nothing. (Refer back to # 3 for the meaning of nothing.)

(6) That's Okay: This is one of the most dangerous statements a women
can make to a man. That's okay means she wants to think long and hard
before deciding how and when you will pay for your mistake.

(7) Thanks: A woman is thanking you, do not question, or faint. Just say
you're welcome. (I want to add in a clause here - This is true, unless
she says 'Thanks a lot' - that is PURE sarcasm and she is not thanking
you at all. DO NOT say 'you're welcome'. that will bring on a
'whatever').

(8) Whatever: Is a woman's way of saying F--- YOU!

(9) Don't worry about it, I got it: Another dangerous statement, meaning
this is something that a woman has told a man to do several times, but
is now doing it herself. This will later result in a man asking 'What's
wrong?' For the woman's response refer to # 3.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I received that yesterday.....it's the gospel !!! _O\


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW! It's not even funny how much all of those words/phrases remind me of my ex girlfriend. Well...actually, it is kind of funny. :lol: "Fine" and "Whatever" were two of her favorites. :lol:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't see "NO" on the list . Or what about "NOTTONIGHT"


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

OKEE said:


> I don't see "NO" on the list . Or what about "NOTTONIGHT"


+1


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

How true how true.


----------

